

Angry Birds On Android Projected To Generate $1 Million Per Month In Advertising - elblanco
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/03/angry-birds-android-1-million-advertising/

======
pvsnp
I downloaded it on my android phone and I have to admit, they have got the
advertising pretty right. It's not that obtrusive, sometimes a full screen
thing about Bing or T-mobile pops up when the application starts up. There's
one ad on top of the game screen that I have found a bit annoying but not too
much. The game is addictive enough that I'd go through all those ads to play.
:P

However, one thing I don't quite get is do people actually click on some link
while they're playing game on their phones? Is it just to grab attention of
the users so that some brand remains on the user's mind?

~~~
benatkin
People vary widely in their reactions to advertising. I sometimes click ads
because I want to check the validity of a claim that's being made. For
example, if T-mobile was bragging about their coverage I might check to see if
they have more coverage in New Mexico than they did a year ago. Just an
example. I also click ads because I'm interested in a product. I use Google
all the time and I'm certainly interested in Bing. In fact, I'm going to check
Bing right now and see if they haven anything enticing...and thanks for
reminding me of the Bird's Eye View on their maps.

But yeah, impressions are definitely considered when buying advertising.

------
rmc
I've downloaded Angry Birds on Android and seen the ads. I'm very surprised at
the irrevancy of the ads, a memorable one was a Romanian programming outsource
company. How is that relevant to the game? AdMob is owned by Google, who are
very good at making contextual relevant ads on webpage, how come AdMob ads are
so rubbish?

~~~
Someone
I do not know what info they are using to select ads, or whether this one
might be relevant, but the goal is not to have ads that are relevant to the
game; the goal is to have ads that are relevant to you.

Here, given the rather narrow focused subject, i would say they are fairly
good to select an ad that is memorable to you.

------
parbo
Are clicks needed to get ad revenue, or do you get paid for just showing an
ad? I can't imagine a lot of people clicking on in-game ads..

~~~
gaustin
The ones in Angry Birds for Android show up as a banner towards the top right
side of the screen. I imagine a good number clicks are accidental.

------
piotrSikora
It seems that this article was released just in time for the release of "Angry
Birds Seasons" (at least on Android)... Well played ;)

------
cletus
I've seen one report [1] of earning 4 cents per click on AdNob. If the same
holds true for Rovio (and that's a big "if") that means 25 million clicks per
month.

Apparently over 30 million downloads people spend 65 million minutes per day
[2] playing Angry Birds. Assume 20% of this is on Android that's about 400
million minutes per month or one click per 16 minutes.

That seems rather high. If true I have to wonder how much of that is
misclicks, which doesn't strike me as a sustainable model. Either you'll anno
the users or the advertisers will wise up.

[1]: <http://www.androidsx.com/admob-vs-mobclix-2nd-round/>

[2]: [http://www.intomobile.com/2010/12/03/angry-birds-
android-1-m...](http://www.intomobile.com/2010/12/03/angry-birds-
android-1-million-ad-revenue/)

~~~
rquirk
If you've never seen an Android advert before, it looks like clicking it will
"dismiss" the advert and this seems even more prominent on Angry Birds. I know
I misclicked the advert once. There were comments on the market saying that
the adverts had been moved to block critical parts of the display, such as the
score, possibly this was done to improve the chance of misclicks? I didn't
play long enough to really know what part of the screen was important and what
wasn't as AB ran so damn slow on my older phone that I uninstalled it right
away.

------
QE2
This is Hacker News. The only app environment that makes any money is iOS.
Android is just a money pit. Get it straight!

~~~
zbanks
"...with 12 million of those being paid downloads on iPhones, iPads, and iPod
Touches."

That's quite a big chunk of change right there from iOS. It's just nice to see
mobile advertising on Android be successful.

~~~
revorad
I think QE2 was being sarcastic...

~~~
chime
If my comment does not add positively to a discussion, I don't hit submit.
Comments with no content but just memes, sarcasm, meta-jokes, or in-references
are rarely upvoted on HN. Depending on the your point-of-view, QE2's comment
didn't meet one or more of the guidelines:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

* Be civil. Don't say things you wouldn't say in a face to face conversation.

* Please avoid introducing classic flamewar topics unless you have something genuinely new to say about them.

* Please don't bait other users by inviting them to downmod you.

I click the comments link to read useful, insightful, and critical things that
others would like to add to the topic. Sarcasm in most cases doesn't fit the
bill for me.

~~~
revorad
_Best of all, probably, is humor. Zealots, whatever their cause, invariably
lack a sense of humor. They can't reply in kind to jokes. They're as unhappy
on the territory of humor as a mounted knight on a skating rink. Victorian
prudishness, for example, seems to have been defeated mainly by treating it as
a joke. Likewise its reincarnation as political correctness. "I am glad that I
managed to write 'The Crucible,'" Arthur Miller wrote, "but looking back I
have often wished I'd had the temperament to do an absurd comedy, which is
what the situation deserved."_

<http://paulgraham.com/say.html>

